

Analytics for Tumblr - nickhould
http://www.mountainmetrics.com/?utm_campaign=hn

======
nickhould
JN, co-founder of MountainMetrics speaking. @orangethirty MountainMetrics was
actually built 3 months ago as a StarterLeague project. The current Tumblr
hype encouraged me to showcase the project to HN.

------
viana007
One question: Why I'll gonna use this, instead Google Analytics?

~~~
nickhould
MM aims at aggregating the most valuable data from GA and Tumblr and provide
you with more insights and less data. The vision is to provide you with
metrics that you can't have on GA or Tumblr let alone. MountainMetrics is
built to give you a great overview.

If you want a lot of data, you can always go on GA to dig deeper.

~~~
porter
any examples?

------
standby
Tumblr offers advanced analytics to premium partners and brands.

------
antr
Tried to signup, then:

    
    
      We're sorry, but something went wrong.
    

Twice.

------
nougatmachine
Nowhere does it specify whether it's free or paid, and if the latter, what the
prices are?

~~~
nickhould
It's currently free. How much would you pay for a service like this?

------
nickhould
@antr Looking into that right now. Thanks for pointing this out.

------
mtarnovan
You made a mistake right in "you're" pitch

~~~
nickhould
Fixed. Thanks for pointing this out.

------
nickhould
@antr I just fixed the sign-up problem.

~~~
antr

      Application Error  
    
      An error occurred in the application and your page could not be served. Please try again in a few moments.
    
      If you are the application owner, check your logs for details.

------
orangethirty
Talk about bad timing.

~~~
loceng
Or good timing?

